# Powerbook G4 upgrade to G5; How do I do this?



## Qfxz (Jul 28, 2009)

I have an older G4 Powerbook, 17", 1.0GHz, 2GB RAM, OS 10.3.9, 55GB HD, Superdrive~~I have not found  hack that will successfully install 10.4 or 10.5 plus when online I compete with a summer '07 iMac, 2.8GHz, 2GB RA that sucks up the bandwidth and my Powerbook slows down considerably when the iMac is also online.
I would like to replace the processor to a G5 (or better if possible) and run 10.5, partially for the reasons mentioned above and a lot of the new software will not run on my current configuration.
I am rather proficient with software but not so much so with the hardware.  Any suggestions of how top accomplish this are greatly appreciated and any references as how to install any hardware is also appreciated.
I m a student with a real low budget (budget? HA! I have nothing to budget).

Thanks for any consideration you give on this.

John


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2009)

Um, this would be impossible.  And if it were possible, it would be a complete abomination that would warrant your arrest. 

Look to upgrading to an early-model MacBook or MacBook Pro.  Save up the money until you can afford it and you should be good to go.


----------



## Qfxz (Jul 28, 2009)

so I cannot replace the processor?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2009)

Qfxz said:


> so I cannot replace the processor?



Not to a G5 as that processor was never designed to be used in a notebook.

There are some G4 processor upgrades to a faster G4 processor from some third parties, but I personally don't think it's worth the cost when you can save up the money for an early-model MacBook that would still smoke the G4 processor.

Nevertheless, you can check some reviews on the G4 upgrades here.  Not all of the ones listed are for the PowerBook G4, but there are a few there.

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/G4reviews.html


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 28, 2009)

Different sockets bro.

But why do you need to upgrade? You can already run leopard. you have a 1GHz processor, leopard requires 867MHz


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Qfxz said:


> I have an older G4 Powerbook, ... I would like to replace the processor to a G5 (or better if possible) and run 10.5, ...


Your current computer is well within the specs for MacOS X 10.5 support. A G5 is not required.

As for the G5, IBM's inability or refusal to produce a G5 that could be used in a laptop was one of the reasons that Apple switched to Intel. The G5 was not an abomination. It was a server-class processor that generated enough heat to roast a turkey. You cannot buy a G5 as a standalone unit. All G5s were sold as modules with matched processor and cooling unit. For this and other reasons, no vendor ever sold a G5 upgrade kit.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2009)

MisterMe said:


> Your current computer is well within the specs for MacOS X 10.5 support. A G5 is not required.
> 
> As for the G5, IBM's inability or refusal to produce a G5 that could be used in a laptop was one of the reasons that Apple switched to Intel. The G5 was not an abomination. It was a server-class processor that generated enough heat to roast a turkey. You cannot buy a G5 as a standalone unit. All G5s were sold as modules with matched processor and cooling unit. For this and other reasons, no vendor ever sold a G5 upgrade kit.



I never meant to imply that the G5 was an abomination.  I actually like the processor very much.  It's just the thought of a desktop G5 in a PowerBook that I consider an abomination.


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 29, 2009)

A few had Water cooling 

Like the Powermac G5, although, it caused alot of problems. you can find a whole bunch on ebay that had water leaks... so theres alot of rust-not that this has anything to do with your question, but nixgeek clearly solved it!


----------

